# 2008 British Competition Schedule



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Sat May 17th 2008 NABBA North East, Pudsey

Sat May 17th NABBA Wales, Barry

Sat May 17th Pendle Valley Show

Sat May 17th 2008 UKBFF Scotttish Champs, Paisley

Sun May 18th 2008 NABBA Midlands, Brierley Hill

Sun May 18th UKBFF London & S.E.Hayes

Sat May 24th 2008,EPF English Open, Halesowen

Sun May 25th 2008, UKBFF North West, Warrington

Sun May 25th, Sci-Mentor/SportSPN Classic, Ossett

Sun May 31st NABBA Britain - Southport

Sunday June 1st 2008, NAC Open UK, Middleton

Sunday June 1st 2008 NPA Yorkshire

Saturday June 7th NPA North West, Middleton

Sunday 8th June 2008 BNBF Scottish

Sunday June 8th 208 Anglia BB Champs, Gt Yarmouth

Saturday June 14th - UIBBN European, Leeds

Sunday 29th June 2008 BNBF Welsh

Sunday 6th July 2008 Mr Titan Extravanganza, Hackney Empire

Sunday 13th July 2008 BNBF Northern

Sunday 27th July 2008 BNBF Central

Sat August 9th UKBFF Northern Ireland Ballymena

Sunday August 17th 2008 NPA Heart of England, Rugby

Sun August 24th UKBFF Kent Counties Gravesend

Sun September 7th UKBFF East of England Leicester

Sun 14th Sept UKBFF Welsh Championships, Port Talbot

Sunday Sep 21st 2008, NABBA England, Brierley Hill

Sun 21st September UKBFF West Midlands Leamington Spa

Sat Sept 27th North Staffs Open, Kidsgrove Town Hall, Staffs

Saturday Sept 27th 2008, NABBA UK 2008, Pudsey

Sunday Sept 28th UKBFF Midlands, Birmingham

Sat Oct 4th 2008, NABBA Universe 2008, Southport

Sun Oct 5th 2008, UKBFF North East, Leeds Town Hall

Sat Oct 11th 2008 NABBA Central Britain, Doncaster

Sunday 12th Oct 2008 BNBF British Finals

Sun Oct 19th UKBFF British Championships, Nottingham

Sunday October 26th - NPA British

Sun Nov 16th 2008 NAC Open British, Middleton

November (TBA) Stars of Tomorrow, Hayes


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

BNBF Scottish 8th June 2008 http://www.secc.co.uk/

BNBF Welsh 29th June 2008 http://www.dolmantheatre.co.uk/

BNBF Northern 13th July 2008 http://www.thedancehouse.co.uk/hiring/the_auditorium.asp

BNBF Central 27th July 2008 http://www.alban-arena.co.uk/

BNBF Southern 10th August http://www.alexandratheatre.co.uk/seating.phtml

BNBF British Finals 12th Oct 2008 http://www.secc.co.uk/

This is the complete list with the attached venues to give you an inside look of what the theatres will be like.

If you have any questions www.bnbf.co.uk


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

NABBA website and contact information for competitions

http://www.nabba.co.uk/competitions/index.html


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

UKBFF

17th May (Saturday)

SCOTTISH CHAMPIONSHIPS

PaisleyTown Hall, Paisley

Promoter: Planet Bodybuild Telephone:

0141-8874777 or 07884 230475

Entry forms to:16a Broomlands Street, Paisley, PA1 2LU

18th May

LONDON & S.E. CHAMPIONSHIPS

Beck Theatre, Hayes

Promoter: Julian Feinstein

Telephone: 0208-8927037

Entry forms to:

27 Ailsa Road, St. Margarets, Twickenham, TW1 1QJ

25th May

NORTH WEST CHAMPIONSHIPS

Parr Hall, Warrington

Promoter: CNP Professional

Telephone: 0161-3208145

Entry forms to: Unit 5, Windmill Trading Estate, Windmill Lane, Denton, Manchester, M34 3JN

9th August (Saturday)

NORTHERN IRELAND CHAMPIONSHIPS

Seven Towers Leisure Centre, Ballymena, CountyAntrim

Promoter: Stephen Graham

Telephone: 028 27668929 or 07740554640

Entry forms to:

24 Eastburn Drive, Ballymoney, CountyAntrim, N.Ireland,

16th August (Saturday)

SOUTH WEST CLASSIC & OPEN CHAMPIONSHIPS

The Corn-Exchange Dorchester

Promoter: Sean Ferguson

Telephone: 01305 262162 or 07970360252

Entry forms to:

Physiques & Shapes Health Club, Dorchester, Dorset, DT1 1TB

BT53 6PJ

24th August

KENT COUNTIES CHAMPIONSHIPS

Woodville Hall, Gravesend

Promoter: Sarah Bridges

Telephone: 01322 860588 or 07956922662

Entry forms to: Horton Road, Horton Kirby, Dartford DA4 9AX

7th September

EAST OF ENGLAND CHAMPIONSHIPS

Y-Theatre, East Street, Leicester

Promoter: Dennis Christopher

Telephone: 0116-2338585

Entry forms to: 32a Belvoir Street, Leicester, LE1 6QJ

14th September

WELSH CHAMPIONSHIPS

Princess Royal Theatre, Port Talbot, Wales

Promoter: Mike Gelsei

Telephone: 01443-217550 or 07949 349754

Entry forms to: 105 Queens Drive, Llantwit Fardre,

Nr. Pontypridd, CF38 2NY

21st September

WEST MIDLANDS CHAMPIONSHIPS

Royal Spa Centre, Leamington Spa

Promoter: Clint Jones

Telephone: 0247-6229269

Entry forms to: 42 Far Gosford Street, Coventry, CV1 5DW

28th September

MIDLANDS CHAMPIONSHIPS

Venue to be announced, Birmingham

Promoter: Warren Dyson

Telephone: 0121-3271994 or 0788 7566551

Entry forms to: 325 Tyburn Road, Erdington, Birmingham, B24 8HJ

5th October

NORTH EAST CHAMPIONSHIPS

LeedsTown Hall, Leeds

Promoter: Geoff and John

Telephone: 01423-504516

Entry forms to: 10 Windsor Court, Clarence Drive, Harrogate, HG1 2PE

19th October

UK FINALS

BRITISH CHAMPIONSHIPS

Royal Concert Hall, Nottingham

For all info: U.K.B.F.F.

Telephone: 0151-9314090

or 0116-2338585

November (TBA)

STARS OF TOMORROW & LONDON CLASSIC

Beck Theatre, Hayes

(tickets £15 available at box-office- 0208 5618371 )

Qualifier for British 2009

Promoter: U.K.B.F.F.

Telephone: 0151-9314090 or 0161-3208145


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Non federation 'open' comps

Sunday May 25th SciMentor/Sports SPN Classic

Ossett Town Hall, Osset, Yorkshire

Contact Dayo Audi 01977 600674

Sunday June 8th Anglican Bodybuilding Championships

Marine Centre, Great Yarmouth

Contact Bob Lockwood 078844 93612


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

October 19th EEkkkkkkk


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

August 16th for me then 9 weeks till the British. Fun


----------

